# Buying a gaming pc - around 60k



## faraazbh (Jul 12, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: Browsing, Programming(Eclipse,GWT,Oracle) , gaming and movies purposes. FIFA(09-15),DmC,Assassins creed,Hitman,FPS,RPS, and many more upcoming games. Also lots of Skype

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 50-60k, dont want to increase the budget unnecessarily 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: not immediately, hence not thinking of buying a cooler . Have never overclocked, bt i if i need it in future the i5 4670k will come handy 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: win 8.1/ hackintosh

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Already have WD 500+160GB, hence need an SSD, might buy a external HDD after 3-4 months(not from this budget)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No already have a monitor 18.5" LED 1366x768 . I know a HD monitor's better, but will stick with this monitor for 4-6 months and then buy a new one

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor,Keyboard,Mouse,UPS(Have an Invertor too),2 HDD(500+160GB)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within a week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: yes many times, but never built a overcloked desktop

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Vashi, Navi Mumbai , Lamington Road or online, wherever I get the better deal(cheaper  )

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 
I have the following rig in my mind
*Processor*:	i5 4670k	@ 15750 (snapdeal)
*Motherboard	*GA-Z87-HD3	@ 9,478 (primeabgb)
*SSD* 	samsung evo 840	@ 5133 (primeabgb)
*PSU* 	Have heard seasonic S12II is great, but which one will be enuf for me, 520?
*Memory	*   corsair vengeance	@ 6000 (2 x 4GB 1600Mhz) 
*Case*   spec 01	@ 3500 Any cheaper cases than this?? 
*GPU  * R9 270x @14000 flipkart (14k is the max i can afford for a GPU, if there's something better at similar price, please tell me)

*CPU Cooler * not planning to overclock for 1-2 months atleast
*Speaker	* Creative SBS A335 Multimedia Speakers (2.1 Channel) 1700

Thanks in advance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2014)

*Processor*: AMD FX8320 -9900,
*Motherboard *Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5440,
*SSD*     samsung 840 EVO 250GB -10000,
*PSU* Seasonic S12II 620 -5750,
*Memory *Corsair Vengeance (2x4GB) 1600Mhz -6000,
*Case* Corsair Carbide SPEC-01 -3500,
*GPU  * Sapphire R9 270x -13750,
*CPU Cooler *Cooler Master Hyper 412 Slim -3400,
*Speaker    * Creative SBS A335 (2.1 Channel) -1700.
TOTAL -59,593.


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply bro bt why this AMD config ?? Is this really better than the Intel config ? And how? Would be better if you can explain 
Also would I really need the seasonic 620, 520 won't be enuf?
And where did u get r9 270x fr 13750?? Cox there are too many variants on flipkart and the cheapest i could find was 14100


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 12, 2014)

i5 4440 - 11k
gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.3k
kingston hyperx fury 2 x 4gb - 5.5k /corsair vengeance /gskill ripjawsx
sapphire r9 280x vaporx - 23k
samsung 840 evo 120gb - 5k / 250gb - 9.5k
seasonic s12ii 520 - 4.8k
antec gx900 - 4.5k

this rig is much better than the one with 270x for gaming although you sacrifice overclockability.
dont forget monitor later.  otherwise 280x will be a waste for 13660X768.


----------



## rak2410 (Jul 12, 2014)

faraazbh said:


> Thanks for the reply bro bt why this AMD config ?? Is this really better than the Intel config ? And how? Would be better if you can explain
> Also would I really need the seasonic 620, 520 won't be enuf?
> And where did u get r9 270x fr 13750?? Cox there are too many variants on flipkart and the cheapest i could find was 14100



All your config is good. 
I would Suggest:
*PSU - Corsair VS650* - 650 Watt. Its *3.8k* on Flipkart.
*Motherboard* - I would say take a look at *ASRock z87 Killer* @ 13k
And yes GO for Intel . Its any day better.


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 12, 2014)

overclocking won't do much, so skip that part. 

Go with this - 

i5 4440 - 11k
Gigabyte B85 D3H - 5.5k
Sapphire R9 290 Tri X - 32k
Corsair 300R - 4.5k
Samsung EVO 128GB - 5k
Seasonic S12II - 5.5k
Kingston HyperXBlu 4GB - 2.7k

Total ~65k

Go with this. This is a superb config. If this is too much for you, skip the SSD and but locally, it'd come within the budget.

- - - Updated - - -



rak2410 said:


> All your config is good.
> I would Suggest:
> *PSU - Corsair VS650* - 650 Watt. Its *3.8k* on Flipkart.
> *Motherboard* - I would say take a look at *ASRock z87 Killer* @ 13k



Corsair VS sucks. MSI Mate is a better option than the ASRock one as its super cheap. and 





> *And yes GO for Intel . Its any day better.*


any specific reasons? or is it just fanboyism?


----------



## gangar123 (Jul 14, 2014)

+1 for adityak469 config

Go with r9 290 tri x its really awesome for gamming... m using it

Skip ssd bt go for r9 290 tri-x

Also don't buy anything from prime abgb...they are selling same products with high price tag....with no discounts

Go to cassette world,  mac it solutions, cybersides.... They will give you good discount at final price...


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks for the advice guys, 
i'm decided on these components :

*Intel i5 4440/4460* link 11000

*Gigabyte B85M-d3h *link 5200

*WD Blue 1TB 7200 RPM* link 3600

*Seasonic s12II 520/Antec VP550p *link  4800

*Corsair Vengeance 4gb x 2* or Kingston HyperX Fury/Gskill/ whichever is cheaper (Is 4gb enough or should I go for 8gb(4x2))

*Deepcool Tesseract Cabinet* Deepcool TESSERACT BF Cabinet Case - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal 2700

*Sapphire R9 270x* link  14000

Might buy if money left or after 1-2 months:
Monitor: *AOC 2269vwm* 9500
Might buy a Ram 4gb if i only buy 4gb stick now
*Speaker Creative SBS A335 * link 1700

what do u think guys??


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 20, 2014)

faraazbh said:


> thanks for the advice guys,
> i'm decided on these components :
> 
> *Intel i5 4440/4460* link 11000
> ...



> If you already have HDD then go with ssd 120gb from samsung 840 evo.
> Go with 8gb ram {4gb x 2}  as games like watchdogs have 6gb recommended requirements. Although 4gb can work too.
> Go with Antec PSU cause seasonic S12II 520w is said to be having issues with APC UPS as I don't know what brand UPS you are having.  If you are having pure sinewave ups then you can go with seasonic PSU
> Sell your old monitor if you are planning to buy new one. get some extra cash and go with 24" inch or get a better GPU like gtx 760 or r9 280

- - - Updated - - -

You will save money if you buy locally from lamington road but go only with the components mentioned on this forum as they will try to pitch other parts incase something is unavailable. 
Buy GPU from flipkart ws retail if the price difference locally and online is only a couple of hundreds as ws retail gives an offer of few games too so incase you don't have it. Its a good deal.


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 20, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> > If you already have HDD then go with ssd 120gb from samsung 840 evo.
> > Go with 8gb ram {4gb x 2}  as games like watchdogs have 6gb recommended requirements. Although 4gb can work too.
> > Go with Antec PSU cause seasonic S12II 520w is said to be having issues with APC UPS as I don't know what brand UPS you are having.  If you are having pure sinewave ups then you can go with seasonic PSU
> > Sell your old monitor if you are planning to buy new one. get some extra cash and go with 24" inch or get a better GPU like gtx 760 or r9 280
> ...



he better skip the SSD and try to get R9 280(x)


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 20, 2014)

why is op totally ignoring the r9 290 tri-x???

- - - Updated - - -

why is op totally ignoring the r9 290 tri-x???


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 20, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> why is op totally ignoring the r9 290 tri-x???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> why is op totally ignoring the r9 290 tri-x???



I guess his budget is less now


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 20, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> why is op totally ignoring the r9 290 tri-x???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> why is op totally ignoring the r9 290 tri-x???





i am not a hardcore gamer and dont see a point investing 30k+ in a gpu  (not saying r9 290 tri-x is not good, bt i do not NEED it )

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> he better skip the SSD and try to get R9 280(x)



i visited some local shops to get an idea the component's prices, this is what i was quoted(though the shopkeeper said he has a shop in lamington too and rates will more or less be same ):

i5 4400 + gigabyte B85M-D3H ~ *16,500*
Corsair Vengeance 4GB x 2 ~ *5800*
WD 1TB Blue ~ *3700*
AOC i2269VWM ~ *8200*
Sapphire R9 270x- *13900*
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB ~ *5000*

Could not decide not a cabinet  they say once i tell them a particular cabinet, he'll ask around and tell me its rate

Seasonic psu not available 
read somewhere in this forum that the antec 550 V2 has some issues
I have a intex style 600VA UPS, if I have a microtech inverter and it can provide backup to the pc, is the UPS still needed?? do i have to buy a new UPS?

I have 2 WD HDD, one is 500GB , other 160GB
Also I have 2-3 offers for my old desktop for about 10-12k, but i'm in two minds whether to sell or not 

Once, i'm sure what to do exactly, i'll go to lamington to buy stuff, so hope the prices there would be cheaper


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2014)

budget for cabinet? it is really a good price for the monitor. antec vp550p v2 is better on hardware. that means it uses highly reliable japanese caps, whereas vp550p do not have that. but the total output power of 444w on 12v is really low for a 550w unit in case of v2.but  for your config, vp 550 v2 is enough and it may last long too. a ups is recommended. if you have a inverter a spike protection will do the job , i think.


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 20, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> budget for cabinet? it is really a good price for the monitor. antec vp550p v2 is better on hardware. that means it uses highly reliable japanese caps, whereas vp550p v2 do not have that. but the total output power of 444w on 12v is really low for a 550w unit in case of v2. for your config. it is enough and it may last long too. a ups is recommended. if you have a inverter a spike protection will do the job , i think.



What do u mean abt the psu ?? I didnt get u . Which one shud I buy, I was thinking of ordering seasonic s12II 520 online, bt its costly on most sites 
Also have a spike guard.
Budget for the case will be 4k but I'll have to ditch the speaker. But the aoc monitors have built in speakers which should do the job for a while plus I have jbl in hear headphones too.

I saw some Nzxt case online ,around 4k but forgot the model no and it was not the Nzxt 4440


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2014)

edited!. get seasonic if budget permits you. else antec vp550p v2 is also fine. have alook at antec gx700/gx900.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 21, 2014)

faraazbh said:


> What do u mean abt the psu ?? I didnt get u . Which one shud I buy, I was thinking of ordering seasonic s12II 520 online, bt its costly on most sites
> Also have a spike guard.
> Budget for the case will be 4k but I'll have to ditch the speaker. But the aoc monitors have built in speakers which should do the job for a while plus I have jbl in hear headphones too.
> 
> I saw some Nzxt case online ,around 4k but forgot the model no and it was not the Nzxt 4440



Check out at lamington for seasonic PSU or else order it online. There won't be much price difference in the pricing of seasonic psus I guess. 
Check out NZXT Phantom 240 Buy Online NZXT Phantom 240 Mid-Tower Chassis Cabinet Case in India
If you are not using your old pc then sell it and increase your budget for GPU, it will provide better future proofing and you will be able to play gfx intensive games at fhd at better fps for a longer duration of time.
Go for 280x /280 /760


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 26, 2014)

hello guys, i'm about to buy this config from my local dealer: 

intel i5 4590 ~ 13600
gigabyte h87m-d3h ~ 7200
Corsair vengence 4gbx2~5950
WD 1TB Green ~  3600/1tb seagate barracuda ~3500 (1tb wd blue not available from this dealer)
Sapphire r9 270x-144000
Circle Cabinet CC 821~ 3100
corsair vs550W ~3400/vs650W ~4800
TOTAL= 51k

and he's ready to assemble the pc

for the psu, he said Seasonic service center is not in mumbai and will give problems, same for antec
he said go for Corsair psu(1st option) as corsair give direct replacement and 2nd option as cooler master


Also the 1TB WD blue is available from another dealer @ 3500 and he's ready to sell kingston hyperx 4gb x2 @5400
am i getting a good deal here?? seagate service center is 15 mins from where i stay .  What do i do??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2014)

^ get the blue from other dealer or baracuda from the previous one. Instead of r9 270x, get r9 280x (total still within your budget of 60k)


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 26, 2014)

okay got that.. what about psu??? suggest a good psu from corsair or cooler master.
the dealer said take vs550 coz its better than cx series (cx psu has problems he said)
but from what i read here in forums even vs550 is low quality.
but i dont knw any good psu from corsair and cooler master
he said corsair provides direct replacement in case of problems
HELPP


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

vs is inferior to cx. get corsair gs 600, nothing less.
get wd blue 1 tb. you dont even need to travel 15 minutes. they will collect faulty hdd from your home 
who told you that cooler master does not provide replacement?that dealer? try to get seasonic psu from another shop/dealer. this dealer is selling what he has. both corsair and cooler master provides replacement in case of faulty psu.
i dont know about the build quality and cable management of that cabinet either. so cant really comment. it is your decision there.
get hyperx ram.(make sure frequency is 1600mhz). you will save 500 bucks.

- - - Updated - - -

or see corsair cs550m. i found one here Buy Online Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W Power Supply in India


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 26, 2014)

okay will try to get corsair gs 600 . any psu suggestions from cooler master???
if these smps are not in my budget, i'll buy seasonic one from snapdeal , cash on delivery.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 26, 2014)

faraazbh said:


> hello guys, i'm about to buy this config from my local dealer:
> 
> intel i5 4590 ~ 13600
> gigabyte h87m-d3h ~ 7200
> ...



Tirupate handles service for Seasonic and they do have office in Mumbai-*www.tirupatienterprises.com/contact_us.html


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

faraazbh said:


> okay will try to get corsair gs 600 . any psu suggestions from cooler master???
> if these smps are not in my budget, i'll buy seasonic one from snapdeal , cash on delivery.



good psus from cooler master(for this budget) includes gm and vsm series(not yet launched in india.)


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay  I just received a reply on eBay from overclockers zone (tirupati) that they have service office in mumbai and in case of warranty issues or RMA I can courier my seasonic psu to their mumbai office after getting RMA authorization from them via email now what 
Seasonic s12II 520w or corsair gs600 ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

faraazbh said:


> Okay  I just received a reply on eBay from overclockers zone (tirupati) that they have service office in mumbai and in case of warranty issues or RMA I can courier my seasonic psu to their mumbai office after getting RMA authorization from them via email now what
> Seasonic s12II 520w or corsair gs600 ?



seasonic.


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 26, 2014)

Getting hyperx blue 4gb 1600mhz for 2700


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 26, 2014)

Get the Seasonic. And that's good price for hyper x. Take it


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 26, 2014)

faraazbh said:


> Getting hyperx blue 4gb 1600mhz for 2700



Get fury i got 4gb 1866 mhz for 2850


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 27, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Get the Seasonic. And that's good price for hyper x. Take it



yeah have to order the seasonic psu online, so searching for ebay/snapdeal discount coupons 

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> Tirupate handles service for Seasonic and they do have office in Mumbai-*www.tirupatienterprises.com/contact_us.html



links is for a exhibition stall installation company  (But i got your point )

- - - Updated - - -

Bought the pc for the following:
i5 4590 @ *13600*
h87m-d3h @ *7200*
kingston hyperx blue 4gbx2 @ *5400*
Seagate Barracuda @ *3500*
Sapphire R9 270x Dual-X @ *14400*
Circle cc 831 Cabinet @ *3100*
Total= 47k

have ordered Seasonic s12II 520W online, expect to get it around wednesday or thursday
And the iball cabinet looks very good an quality is nice too. A friend has deepcool tesseract and i feel this is better than that, since deepcool costs around 2700rs , this circle cabinet has awesome features for the price 

Thanks for your input guys, finally my search for a pc ends


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 27, 2014)

^ Check if the cabinet has provisions for cable management like gourmets and space between side panel and motherboard tray.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

congrats. give us a small review of the cabinet like build quality,cable management options,fan mounts etc.


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 28, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ Check if the cabinet has provisions for cable management like gourmets and space between side panel and motherboard tray.



yes it does have a side window, has provisions for cable management too 



rijinpk1 said:


> congrats. give us a small review of the cabinet like build quality,cable management options,fan mounts etc.



Alright will do when i receive my seasonic psu 

Also i did not get a single game from the r9 270x??? i checked online, its asking for some amd unique code


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

are you sure the cabinet is cc831? i cannot find the same on their website!


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> are you sure the cabinet is cc831? i cannot find the same on their website!



sorry my bad its Circle cc 821 Capsule.
Has room for cable management, 1 USB 3.0 at front, 3 120MM LED fans, 3 years warranty, HD audio, etc
But it looks good and colorful 
waiting fr gpu, then i'll put the pics

- - - Updated - - -

I have a doubt . I did not get an HDMI cable with the Sapphire 270x , while i online, it shows the boxes do have a hdmi cable included. when i asked the dealer, he said in earlier stocks it was provided, my sapphire 270x is for the month of june/july and it does not have one. Also i have not received the AMD unique ID from dealer to download BF4 online


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2014)

then ask the dealer to provide it and say else you'll return it and then buy it online with HDMI cable included and AMD unique ID.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 29, 2014)

faraazbh said:


> sorry my bad its Circle cc 821 Capsule.
> Has room for cable management, 1 USB 3.0 at front, 3 120MM LED fans, 3 years warranty, HD audio, etc
> But it looks good and colorful
> waiting fr gpu, then i'll put the pics
> ...


Was it a sealed pack? The AMD unique ID will be in a seemingly useless paper. I missed it first in my Sapphire card also. It was printed on a paper similar to the instruction manual that comes with a cabinet. A single page folded in many folds


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 30, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Was it a sealed pack? The AMD unique ID will be in a seemingly useless paper. I missed it first in my Sapphire card also. It was printed on a paper similar to the instruction manual that comes with a cabinet. A single page folded in many folds



yes it was sealed i called the dealer who imports sapphire cards in India, he said what games you want, i said BF4, so he said BF4 codes were available a long time ago, not now, but some other games are available and he'll inform me about their codes and offers. DUNNO what he meant.

Also he said HDMI Cable is not provided, it was provided in boxes which were imported earlier (some of them were available online , hence they its mentioned on some sites that hdmi cable is included), recently imported boxes do not contain hdmi cable 

I got a folder paper, folded into 2, but it mentioned registering on Sapphire Select Club for gold membership and it contained my serial number and some other code, is that the AMD Unique ID COde?


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 30, 2014)

faraazbh said:


> yes it was sealed i called the dealer who imports sapphire cards in India, he said what games you want, i said BF4, so he said BF4 codes were available a long time ago, not now, but some other games are available and he'll inform me about their codes and offers. DUNNO what he meant.
> 
> Also he said HDMI Cable is not provided, it was provided in boxes which were imported earlier (some of them were available online , hence they its mentioned on some sites that hdmi cable is included), recently imported boxes do not contain hdmi cable
> 
> I got a folder paper, folded into 2, but it mentioned registering on Sapphire Select Club for gold membership and it contained my serial number and some other code, is that the AMD Unique ID COde?


I was talking about that code only. If you don't return the card register it for gold membership. See if you get any games.


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 30, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I was talking about that code only. If you don't return the card register it for gold membership. See if you get any games.



yeah i know that you were talking about the code only, just thought of sharing what i came to know. and yes i did register for the SSC for the gold membership, unfortunately no good games are available. 
But I did contact the dealer that imports Sapphire cards in india, the guy said he'll courier me AMD Unique Id, hope i get some good games


----------



## faraazbh (Aug 2, 2014)

Got the AMD Unique ID, can select 2 games out of 

Tomb Raider
Hitman Absolution
Sleeping Dogs
Deus Ex Human Revolution
Dirt 3
Thief
Murdered: Soul Suspect™
Dungeon Siege III
Alan Wake®
Darksiders 1
Darksiders 2
Titan Quest Gold Edition
Supreme Commander Gold Edition
Just Cause 2™
Sniper Elite 3
The Banner Saga Tales From Space: Mutant Blobs Attack
Guacamelee! DYAD
Tales From Space: Mutant Blobs Attack DYAD
The Banner Saga DYAD
Tales From Space: Mutant Blobs Attack Guacamelee!

i'm thinking of selecting Thief and deux ex


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2014)

faraazbh said:


> I got a folder paper, folded into 2, but it mentioned registering on Sapphire Select Club for gold membership and it contained my serial number and some other code, is that the AMD Unique ID COde?



Would you be kind enough to take a snap of that paper (with the code blurred off), since I also bought a R9 270x 2 GB from Flipkart and dont recall getting any such coupon code. I don't have the box right now but I would search for it soon. Meanwhile it would help if you could post how was the paper. I wanted to get racing games with the code.


----------



## faraazbh (Aug 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Would you be kind enough to take a snap of that paper (with the code blurred off), since I also bought a R9 270x 2 GB from Flipkart and dont recall getting any such coupon code. I don't have the box right now but I would search for it soon. Meanwhile it would help if you could post how was the paper. I wanted to get racing games with the code.



i did not get the code in the box, you must contact the dealer and specifically ask him about the code, its a printed hard copy with code which is hidden. though the dealer did not give me the hard copy coz there was no point to courier the AMD code, when he could just whatsapp me its pics 
So contact your dealer for the amd unique code, you'll get it.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2014)

faraazbh said:


> i did not get the code in the box, you must contact the dealer and specifically ask him about the code, its a printed hard copy with code which is hidden. though the dealer did not give me the hard copy coz there was no point to courier the AMD code, when he could just whatsapp me its pics
> So contact your dealer for the amd unique code, you'll get it.



In my case dealer was WS Retail of Flipkart. I have emailed them. Only got automated replies that they will contact soon and all. I hope I get my games. Else I am filing a complaint and returning the card. :/


----------



## faraazbh (Aug 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> In my case dealer was WS Retail of Flipkart. I have emailed them. Only got automated replies that they will contact soon and all. I hope I get my games. Else I am filing a complaint and returning the card. :/



I bought Sapphire R9 270X, on sapphire's site , the official importer of Sapphire products is Aaditya Infotech, so i directly contacted them for the AMD Code, have no idea what product u bought, u could try similar


----------

